# Alternate Alfine 8 shifter from Zerode bikes



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Been running one of these for about two weeks:

http://www.zerodeusa.com/product/zerode-x9alfine-sram-shifter/

Basically it's less bulky, a bit - subjectively - more ergonomical, snappier feeling. I was able to better squeeze in a dropper post remote in the same area than before.

If you've used a SRAM double-thumb shifter, it works like that... because that's mostly what it is.

Kinda expensive though =/


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, expensive but very nice looking! I wish I had splurged on one when I busted the stock one off on my thigh last fall crashing in the mud!

Drew


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I use one and can confirm that while it is much nicer looking than the stock shifter and has a nicer shift feel it is also less leg friendly. It would have done even more damage to your leg - I speak from experience........


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Something else to update here: I wouldn't recommend using the little rubber seal boot near the hub actuator that happens to come shipped with this unit (btw you have to run a new cable and housing, it is only designed to reach halfway as with a Zerode bike)

It may have contributed to blowing up my hub: http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/i-blew-up-alfine-8-a-886023.html


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you looked inside to see the mod?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

dr.welby said:


> Have you looked inside to see the mod?


No sir. Good idea...


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

What's inside is the replacement eight speed index plate, which you can buy as a separate item from  here  among other places.
So, if you manage to find a s/h X9 shifter, you can end up spending a lot less than Zerode charge for a complete converted unit.

Low stock levels, so if you want one get it ordered now....









It's easy to see why it's not so leg friendly though.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Ouch! Yes, that more robust metal may not fail like mine. My shifter snapped right off at the clamp. Did yours break, or just mangle you?


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Andy R said:


> What's inside is the replacement eight speed index plate, which you can buy as a separate item from  here  among other places.
> So, if you manage to find a s/h X9 shifter, you can end up spending a lot less than Zerode charge for a complete converted unit.


Two questions.

1. What is a "s/h X9 shifter"?
2. Is this a 9-speed shifter as shown  here.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

anga said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1. What is a "s/h X9 shifter"?
> 2. Is this a 9-speed shifter as shown  here.


Sorry, I just meant a second hand/used SRAM x9 shifter ( the right hand one, obviously).
Like the one shown.
Although looking again, that looks like a later version of the X9 -  This  is the one I have. Still available for $56 +$10 postage (I'm assuming you're in the US, which I'm not, of course).


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

dru said:


> Ouch! Yes, that more robust metal may not fail like mine. My shifter snapped right off at the clamp. Did yours break, or just mangle you?


The shifter just shrugged off the impact, unlike my shin, which bled profusely and hurt like hell. Just one of those stupid crashes, not seeing a fallen tree branch covered in long grass and so riding into it at about a 45 degree angle.....


----------



## wolfmansbro (May 25, 2004)

any idea if a 9 speed XO shifter will work?


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't they have half the cable pull per shift compared to the X9?

*edit - Ok, still 1:1 pull ratio but presumably the X0 won't accept the Zerode index plate, which is what makes the X9 usable with the 8 speed Alfine.

If you were to develop a completely new index plate then yes, I suppose the X0 shifter could be made to work with the Alfine but, unless you've got time on your hands, why not just use the Zerode plate and the X9?


----------

